# Dead Pioneers



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

My wife and I just had our halloween party the other night, complete sucess btw. Anyway minus my boots these were our costumes we went as dead pioneers (Inspired from my trip to Disney World). My wife met her end buy way arrows myself a tomahawk. My chaps were thrift store leather pants that I cut and painted the hat was found and I carved a foam tomahawk and glued it in place. My wife found her dress in a thrift store in Salem, Ma. of all places. I painted it up and made arrows out of straws and feathers. They were glued into wire that were attached to the dress. Hope you like.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Aww, you guys are adorable


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

dubbax3 said:


> ... My chaps were thrift store leather pants that I cut and painted ...


Very clever. I guess chaps are a bit harder to come by up yonder.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice, looks great! Congrats on a successful party too!


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

DarkLore said:


> Very clever. I guess chaps are a bit harder to come by up yonder.


Ha ha, thanks. Yeah not a whole lot of chaps up this way. Plus its friggin cold all the time....why do I live here?


----------

